# Aep 9/4



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Went to AEP today. Got up there at 6 this morning and hiked into my favorite pond. Fished until noon and caught 22 fish, including 3 16 inchers, and one 21 incher that was a hawg. Wish I would have taken the camera with me...

I also noticed that the grass that is usually in this pond was gone. I have heard several people talking about this, I wonder if the extreme heat killed it.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Nice Job! I need to take that trip soon!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome gf,
I'll bet the 21-incher was in the 5-pound class. I would also bet that it's not the biggest one in that spot.
Regarding the grass... The small watersheds that I mostly fish have had a big change in the quality & quantity of grass. Even down at AEP recently the hydrilla looked like it was dying. A lot of it is brown/dead. And also, a lot of it has disappeared. A few reservoirs I frequent look to be about 4 to 5-feet low. We need rain in Perry & Fairfield County watersheds!!!
Jig-N-Pig out...


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Which AEP are you referring to the one down here in Morgan county or the one north of Zanesville ?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

FloridaFishTransplant said:


> Which AEP are you referring to the one down here in Morgan county or the one north of Zanesville ?


Generally the one North of Zanesville on Rte. 83 is referred to as Conesville. Even though they're both owned by AEP, I've only heard of it referred to that way.

I've fished both..... and each has good qualities. I might be more inclined to head to Conesville next trip just because less people go there and I know of a pond that really produces for me.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

When I say AEP I'm referring to the area in morgan county. And yes gig n pig, there is at least one fish in there in the 7+ pound range I caught about 4 years ago. This pond always produces quality fish for me, but it's one heck of a hike. We are talking right around 1.5 to 2 miles. That's where you are gonna find the best fishing though...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Funny thing about those 1.5 - 2 mile hikes, if you scout around you could probably reach it from the other direction in 1/4 or so. LOL.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Header.........Are you ever right. I can think of two times where we have scouted out a pond to belly boat one day only to find a fishing boat or two the next day. Once you find those old haul roads, the fishing just gets easier.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I know the feeling. I'll never hear the end of my brother-in-law's harassment about me dragging my canoe about 1/4-mile through the woods and down a hill for over twenty years just to find out after his first visit at this pond he found a gravel road that brought us much closer with level ground. Ha ha

Jig-N-Pig out...


----------

